# dogs rectum is leaking a fluid



## 2006mutmia (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey,

My dog mia has a yellow brown fluid coming from her rectum, this does not happen all of the time but it happens enought. When it is happening she keeps licking down there. I want to know if this not normal. Can you let me know what i should do about this.

thanks


----------



## Nana (Nov 3, 2006)

My dog does this too... And the fluid (which we've named "poo juice") smells _really_ weird. :/

Anyone know if this is some harmful medical condition?


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

In both cases it is most likely anal gland fluids. You might want to get them expressed at the vet's, or at least talk to him about it. The theory is that it is usually expressed a bit at a time with each b.m. , but if the anal glands are very full, it may be coming out other times. At least the glands don't seem impacted, that's a good thing. Anal gland fluid smells very different than bowel material, and it can be a brownish-yellow or brown.


----------

